# Help not sure if my mare is in foal



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi can any one help me in finding out if my mare is in foal had the vet do a rectum internal and she said she could feel nothing my mare was used as a foaling machine and has had 5 foals to what i know off
I got her 10 years ago and never wanted a foal but i was told 3 weeks ago a colt got into the mare's field.

I think her shape is wrong to how she normaly is has with been a full welsh when she is over wieght she is round allover not just in the belly part 

i have photo's showing her size 

thank you


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If you want to know for sure you need to consult a vet or you can wait a few months and see what happens.


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi had the vet out and she did a rectom internal and said there was nothing there, if she is this would be her 6 foal has she used to be breed machine i know a colt got into the field last march april time last year :-(


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

umm....... if the vet said no then there isnt a baby...... and she does not look pregnant at all.How old was the colt? Was she in heat? Why didnt you get her checked earlier?


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

only found out last week  thank's to this person that let his colts run about and then left the yard and left the colts unatended they were about 18 month's old, so got the vet in stright away i have read that a old mare thats had foal's are hard to detect if in foal by rectol internal i just hope she is not as can't aford to keep another mouth to feed


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

why didnt you have a vet do somthing else then? And if she is that far along then you can feel the baby when you stick your hand.....in there.......


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

ok thank you


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

some more photo's thank you


----------



## EllaEnchanted (Dec 31, 2007)

Here our vets do an ultra sound around 3 months of pregnancy tomake sure theres no twins and to confirm pregnancy. You could try this?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

There would be not the slightest external sign in a mare only three weeks into a pregnancy. Her belly would not look any different, her udders would not look any different. Most mares don't show any changes in body shape until nearly seven months along or later. Your best way to tell if a mare is bred is at or after day 21 (three weeks) a vet can do a rectal palpitation - which you have had done, and the vet TOLD you there is no baby. If you are still concerned, like someone mentioned, shell out the bucks and have an ultrasound done.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> There would be not the slightest external sign in a mare only three weeks into a pregnancy. Her belly would not look any different, her udders would not look any different. Most mares don't show any changes in body shape until nearly seven months along or later. Your best way to tell if a mare is bred is at or after day 21 (three weeks) a vet can do a rectal palpitation - which you have had done, and the vet TOLD you there is no baby. If you are still concerned, like someone mentioned, shell out the bucks and have an ultrasound done.


ITA with Indy.


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> There would be not the slightest external sign in a mare only three weeks into a pregnancy. Her belly would not look any different, her udders would not look any different. Most mares don't show any changes in body shape until nearly seven months along or later. Your best way to tell if a mare is bred is at or after day 21 (three weeks) a vet can do a rectal palpitation - which you have had done, and the vet TOLD you there is no baby. If you are still concerned, like someone mentioned, shell out the bucks and have an ultrasound done.


if the mare is in foal she will be about to give birth in a few week's,
the colt got into the mare's field last year march april time 

thank you


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

tracey said:


> but i was told 3 weeks ago a colt got into the mare's field.


You said three weeks ago. I guess you meant you were told three weeks ago that it happend 10 months ago?

That does not look like an advanced pregnancy, and you already had your vet check, so I would say not pregnant. If you are still convinced, then have another vet check her. I HIGHLY doubt a vet could miss a foal that's near ready to be born though, they take up a lot of room in the mare!


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

yes was told 3 weeks ago wish i was told when it happened


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm sorry, I had misunderstood your original post and was under the impression your mare was only bred (possibly) three weeks ago.

But I'd still back your vet at this point. If your mare is 10 months along, as CheyAut said it would be very difficult for your vet to "miss" the baby on a palpitation. It's a good idea to be prepared in any case, of course, have the supplies you need and keep your vet on call. But I'd trust your vet's greater wisdom at this point, if he says no baby, assume there is no baby. As I mentioned in a previous post, if you are concerned he might be wrong, ask him to do an ultrasound.


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi all taken thhis tonight of my mare's belly i would like to hear what people think is this my mare breathing or is there something moving ? 






please view thank you


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Have a vet come out and re-check her. That looks like a foal moving to me.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I definitely have to agree with Joe on this one. That's not just your mare breathing. I think your vet screwed up.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

That looks about like the foal movement we had last year on our rescue Arab mare around 10 months along. I'd be shocked if she wasn't in foal, but then again, she looks in foal to me as well, so what do I know. At this point, you could ultrasound or just wait. Ultrasounds are only $125 around here.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

That certainly looks like foal movement to me. Since your first vet seems to have "missed" a baby with a mare this late in her pregnancy, getting another vet out with a second opinion might be a very good idea. 

Good for you for sticking to your guns on this. You know your mare best!

Congrats :lol:


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like foal movement. I've never foaled out a mare but I was there when my friends mare foaled out and there was a lot of foal movement that looked similar to that. 

I'm just wondering how the vet missed it?! I personally wouldn't trust a vet after that, I mean, that's not a little baby if she's as far along as it sounds she is. I guess I'd still get her a check to be on the absolute safe side. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

That was a cool video to watch. Thanks for posting it! 

My new mare isn't supposed to be pregnant, however her belly keeps getting bigger, so I may have to try that. The way I feed my guys though, it is probably just a hay belly. :lol:


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I am a little confused as to how your vet could possibly have missed a 10 month pregnancy on rectal palpation. I have palpated our arabian herd, many of whom have had 10 + foals and haven't missed a single pregnancy past 90 days and I am only a 2nd year veterinary student. You need to have another vet come and check. They can do a trans-abdominal ultrasound (put the transducer right on the belly) and give you a due date as well as sex the baby.

there is NO WAY a qualified veterinarian could have missed a pregnancy that far along. Get a different vet to confirm, PLEASE!!!


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

there is NO WAY a qualified veterinarian could have missed a pregnancy that far along. Get a different vet to confirm, PLEASE!!! 
Hi thank you for all your post's the vet that did the rectal was a full qualified vet at ths swanbridge vet centre about 10 miles from me i guess she got it wrong this time around that cost me £90.00 in english money has i in england lol.

i know my mare too well i guess after owning her for 10 years 

I will be phoning the vets up and going to play up hell will keep you all posted 
thank you 

​


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, i'm about 99% sure that mare is in foal. Kind of hard to see from the video the kicking, but you could see a bit and the pictures look like she's definately in foal. Pretty mare. If she was used as a broodie i'm sure she'll do just fine.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

She is a very cute mare. Best of luck, and I'm glad you kept on about her maybe being pregnant. I've known of a couple of people who just don't realize, or think that their horse is pregnant, and then when the time comes, they are ill prepared to deal with a baby. Keep us updated on how she's doing.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

tracey said:


> there is NO WAY a qualified veterinarian could have missed a pregnancy that far along. Get a different vet to confirm, PLEASE!!!
> Hi thank you for all your post's the vet that did the rectal was a full qualified vet at ths swanbridge vet centre about 10 miles from me i guess she got it wrong this time around that cost me £90.00 in english money has i in england lol.
> 
> 
> ​


I didn't mean qualified as in a graduate veterinarian (we're both speaking english, but different languages you know? LOL) I meant one qualified with experience, not in a veterinary degree. Anyway, any update? Would love to know the results because that girl sure looks pregnant and if a bunch of us on the internet can diagnose her from a 20 second video, I'd be mad as hell with my vet for missing it!!! 

And don't forget pics of the foal!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

how could you mess something like that up it definately looks like a foal moving in the video.....keep us posted!!


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi all just a update my mare is getting biger by the day now i did take her out for a short ride yesturday and she was very good never put a foot wrong strange i thought but some one told me there are quiter to ride when in foal is this true or was it just luck she not been rode since before christmas with us having bad weather and me having a bad hip joint 

i will be putting some new photo's on soon 


T x


----------



## Peetz (Mar 14, 2010)

That is a foal if I ever seen one! What was the colt? Sorry you have to find out this way but she looks like she has been well cared for and not missed a meal or a good grooming. Baby should be fine. Just a day or two before she foals she will bag up and stand funny, back legs slighly apart and behind. Being a seasoned mare she should foal just fine, but have a vet on call and the necessary items ready. ( foaling kit) 
Heheheh, send a request for " child support" to the colts owner.


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

Peetz said:


> That is a foal if I ever seen one! What was the colt? Sorry you have to find out this way but she looks like she has been well cared for and not missed a meal or a good grooming. Baby should be fine. Just a day or two before she foals she will bag up and stand funny, back legs slighly apart and behind. Being a seasoned mare she should foal just fine, but have a vet on call and the necessary items ready. ( foaling kit)
> Heheheh, send a request for " child support" to the colts owner.


Hi the colt is a black gypsy cob,  my mare is a full welsh section d, the bloke in question owned the colt at the time is saying it was everyone else fault and not his fault, says how responsible he is  still not talking to him and never will i really want to knock his head off 

Anyways tonight i felt it kick my hand after pressing on my mares belly after she had her tea and nope i go without and my two horses get everything  

I will keep you all posted 

Tx


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

tracey said:


> Hi the colt is a black gypsy cob,  my mare is a full welsh section d, the bloke in question owned the colt at the time is saying it was everyone else fault and not his fault, says how responsible he is  still not talking to him and never will i really want to knock his head off
> 
> Anyways tonight i felt it kick my hand after pressing on my mares belly after she had her tea and nope i go without and my two horses get everything
> 
> ...


nice  ! but your mare drinks tea?


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Maybe she means like dinner, the evening meal!


----------



## Peetz (Mar 14, 2010)

Ohhhh, I would be so excited. Scared too and a little peeved at the stallion owner, but excited non the less. Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

Yep sorry Tea has Dinner not the drink tea lol 

update my mare udders are a lot bigger and her teats are facing inwards (pointing to each other) not sure if that means anything 

I am really dreading it all


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

I would wait for a few weeks no riding her and i would get the vet to check back on her then!


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

photo's tacken today the 17/03/2010 before and when she went out to graze Are things changing ?

With me seeing her everyday twice a day i will not see changes like some of you might sorry to be a pain i am new to all this


----------



## Peetz (Mar 14, 2010)

Hairy little beast she is! She is beginning to bag up. Will she let you wash her teets? There can be some nasty crusties between those things. Clean with warm water and baby soap, rinse well, braid her tail ( optional, but keeps it out of the way) and get ready for baby. Could be weeks, or days. Her teets should point outwards when she gets closer, but this is not a guarantee. Oh, I wish we did not live so blasted faraway ( like different continents, heheheh) I would be there to help in heart beat.


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

Peetz said:


> Hairy little beast she is! She is beginning to bag up. Will she let you wash her teets? There can be some nasty crusties between those things. Clean with warm water and baby soap, rinse well, braid her tail ( optional, but keeps it out of the way) and get ready for baby. Could be weeks, or days. Her teets should point outwards when she gets closer, but this is not a guarantee. Oh, I wish we did not live so blasted faraway ( like different continents, heheheh) I would be there to help in heart beat.



Yer she has still got her winter coat not letting it go with the weather been still cold here in the uk, I used to clean her teats ones a week but she stopped letting get to them and her mare parts a few months ago thats when i notested the changes in her temprement i am really dreading it (no one on the yard know's they all tuck the vet's no as thats it she not in foal lol what a shock they are going to get.


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

Peetz said:


> Hairy little beast she is! She is beginning to bag up. Will she let you wash her teets? There can be some nasty crusties between those things. Clean with warm water and baby soap, rinse well.


Hi just a up date i have washed her teats tonight after a bit of a fight of me nearly been kicked afew time's ( near kicked out before never) i gaven them a nice good clean and has i was drying them i squeezed her teat and a clear fluid came out of both teats i only gave them a quick sqeeze is this a sign to that she is in foal 

sorry for sounding so dim lol 

tx


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

while my girl bagged up she had clear fluid. and the day she foaled it was a white color so when the fluid is white you'll know she is ready!


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

thank you i will keep this in mind


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I know people who's maiden, non-pregnant mares gave them fluid when their udders were tested, so it's not a for-sure sign of pregnancy either.


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi just some updated photo's that i tuck this morning,
I think her belly has droped what do you all think ?
Is the greenish colour wee alright or does that say something is wrong ?
and her teats look diffrent to me do they to you ?

what do you all think this is doing my head in 

thank you


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

As for the pee...She could be a little dehydrated. She could just have too many hormones in her system or it might just be normal pee that you're obsessing over. Is she drinking at least one full bucket of water a day? Preferably you want them drinking a lot when they are pregnant so make sure she always has nice fresh water. Her tummy definitely looks like there's a baby lurking in there but it doesn't look ready to come out yet. And as for the teats, she's not bagging up much yet so I wouldn't get too worried yet.


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

I think you've got a ways to go from the size of her udder, although some mares bag up just a week to days before foaling. I have three pregnant mares and two of them have bigger bags than that and same size belly. They're due around April 14. The other mare doesn't have much of an udder going yet, big belly though, she's not due til end of April.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't wait to see what the baby looks like!! For reference, here is my mare three days before the gave birth last year to her sixth foal. Once she gets pretty close to foaling her teats will point to the ground usually. Good luck and keep us updated!!


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

NittanyEquestrian said:


> As for the pee...She could be a little dehydrated. She could just have too many hormones in her system or it might just be normal pee that you're obsessing over. Is she drinking at least one full bucket of water a day? Preferably you want them drinking a lot when they are pregnant so make sure she always has nice fresh water.



Hi she has a a very big bucket in her stable at night time and a bath full of water in the field both with clean fresh water and she does drink loads and also wee's loads.

thank you for replying to my post i will keep you all upto date and some more photo's


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

i know these are not brill photo's but her is a up date today (29/03/10)


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Haha! Makes you want to slap one of those "Baby On Board" stickers to her butt with some WIDE LOAD tape too. She's so cute and I hope her and baby come out just fine! Keep us updated!


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

photo's taken today 02/04/2010


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Has the vet been out again? Your mare's a cute little butterball, isn't she?


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

sorry im confused - so she IS confirmed in foal by the vet and due any idea when?


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

any updates????


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

...Im In a similar situation... I did have my mare U/S. When they get this far along.... U/S are generally not done, it's too hard to see anything because the foal is so big.
Goodluck.


----------



## alace (Apr 19, 2010)

i have heard when they get farther along like this they can miss the pregnacy due the baby being bigger and "sagging" in the lower part of the belly. i don't know if this is like mid pregnacy or the end but just seen something like this on another forum once...


----------



## tracey (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi sorry not been on for a long time my mare had a phantom pregnancy due to a Cyst in her womb been very poorly but now on the mend thank you for all your advice


----------

